# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote - Enclosure of the Month April 2012

## Don

Vote - Enclosure of the Month April 2012
Wow, so many great photos.  Please vote for your favorite enclosure from our members for this month. This poll will close in 48 hours. Good luck to everyone!



1. Kristen: Whites Tree Frog Home



2. Cam (KingCam): Tiger Salamander Tank (Newly Remodeled)



3. Autumn (frogluver):  Whites Tree Frog Enclosure.....40 gal vertical build



4. bobert: Ttree Frog Tank



5. TheRobert346:  Australian Green Tree Frog Enclosure



6. meester:  First Terrarium for 6 Fire Bellied Toads



7. IrishRonin:  Terrarium for my 5 Bumblebee Walking Toads



8. Nano:  White's tree frogs and also some Stripped Marsh Frogs



9. Gail (kueluck) :  2 Fowler's Toad, 40 gal breeder tank



10. Savannah:  Savannah's Enclosure



11. Kristen (Kristen87):  6 foot paludarium for my 4 spoilt white's

----------


## Don

Come on, we know you want to vote before it is too late!

----------


## Don

One day left so get your vote in before it is to late.

----------


## Autumn

Vote, vote, vote!  :Smile: 
Lots of great entries this month!

----------


## Don

> Vote, vote, vote! 
> Lots of great entries this month!


There sure are and voting closes tonight so get your vote counted.

----------


## Nano

Thanks so much for voting for our enclosure!!!  

Read my full reply here  :Smile:  (http://www.frogforum.net/photo-enclo...tml#post108822)

----------

